# Expatriation- Cross-Cultural Adjustment



## Joaquina_G

Hi everyone, my name is Joaquina, im student from Argentina living in Spain. Im making my final degree project about expats, and the importance and difficulties of their adaptation in their host country. It will help a lot if you are able to answers this form. 
Thank you in advance, 
Joaquina 

Expatration


----------

